# After-run auxiliary secondary water pump



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

2002 AVK 3.0
aux water pump's working on output test, but will not work after the car is off, causing the engine to get too hot. 

Need to know where the temp switch is for this function. The ECT is new. I was expecting another switch in the cooling system somewhere, but I don't think there is one on the AVK... 3.0

Thanks in advance, 
Mike


----------

